# Wife bought me a Vinotemp humidor.



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

My darling wife bought me a Vinotemp humidor for Christmas.










With dimensions of 20.55" H x 16.15" W x 10.8" D what would you recommend for humidification? I think a pound of beads would be too much but am not sure a standard jar would do. Any thoughts?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn That's a good looking unit, I'd start with a half pound and go from there, people say you can't have to much!

How do you guy's find all these good women?
:smile:


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Bigtotoro said:


> My darling wife bought me a Vinotemp humidor for Christmas.
> 
> With dimensions of 20.55" H x 16.15" W x 10.8" D what would you recommend for humidification? I think a pound of beads would be too much but am not sure a standard jar would do. Any thoughts?


A pound would def be too much. You need 7 ounces. There is a formula at Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories

I went 1.5x the calc's recomendation and my coolador has been rock solid at 67%. The more beads, the faster the recovery after open/closing and adding cigars. The weather channel comes to my house to calibrate their equipment. :biglaugh:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

That is a really nice unit. If you can, please post more pics of it...especially when you have cigars in it


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's really cool lookin! So, is it a wine cooler that you plan on using as a humidor or is it purpose-built for cigars?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> That's really cool lookin! So, is it a wine cooler that you plan on using as a humidor or is it purpose-built for cigars?


It's a actual humidor from Vinotemp. Thermoelectric Humidor - Vinotemp


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Patrick can your wife call mine once?LOL

Nice haul!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats looks like a nice humi. Can you take pics of the inside?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Will do. It comes with one cedar shelf but you'll notice the slats for a second.



You'll note that there is no drainage to plug.





Listed capacity is about 100 but I think that can be doubled at least and leave plenty of room for airflow. And any more than that on hand makes my wife's goodwill towards my hobby waver. Remember boys...happy wife, happy life. Right now, I could frankly leave it off. Let it air out for a few days and am seasoning the cedar as per normal. Maybe I'll start filling it this weekend, maybe not. Anyone know a Heartfelt dealer in Houston, TX?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Personally, Id order a second shelf (I like to store everything unboxed and naked) and put a 2oz tube in all four quadrants. This would be more than enough overkill and save a lot of space.

Arrange thusly:

____o|o____
o___ |____o

Whatever you do, maximize the distance between media.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Would you recommend that over just getting bulk beads, then?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Patrick:thumb:

That definately looks like it could hold a lot more than 100 

I had looked at these with interest a while back but was disillusioned by the 100 count suggestion. Seeing yours makes me think totherwise :nod:


I look forward to your updates and insights as you move forward with your great unit :clap2:



.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

i bought the 2 and 4 oz tubes from Dave at Heartfelt with a 1/2 pound of beads and filled them -outstanding!!


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

THat is a fantastic looking unit. I would think 1/2 pound would be plenty in that size humidor.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice looking set up Patrick. But you'll have to school your better half that when it comes to humi's, *BIGGER* is always *BETTER*! :rotfl:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

If you get the bulk beads, I have three empty Heartfelt 2oz tubes I can send your way...


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Now she is a real keeper. And a sweet looking humidor as well.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

UPDATE


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

I was looking at this Vinotemp humidor model a few months back as well...I was scared off by thinking the 100ct would realistically mean a max capacity of something like 75ct, since this is what I experienced with my last humidor (advertised as a 125ct but more like a 100ct).

Beautiful looking humidor! I might have to reconsider things and look at picking one up myself.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I really like your giftBigtotoro - congrats on it! From looking at your pics, it seems like a wine fridge with some cedar trays as opposed to a humidor. Am I correct?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes. There are quite a few folks here that took their vinotemp and retrofitted for stogies. So much so that vtemp started marketing them.

The listed capacity is 100. With an extra shelf I figure between 180-200. Less than that if you are a churchhill man.


----------



## ventura726 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, I'm new to the forum and I got one of these for Christmas and I wanna make sure I have it set up properly. I have a Cigar Savor block (with the gel inside, about 6"x3") and two humi-pillows in there right now. My sticks all seem to be doing well, but I keep reading about beads and they seem to be the method of choice. Should I switch to those or will my current setup be sufficient. I currently have about 25 sticks in the tray, with more set to be joining them.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

If your current system is working then it's fine. If you are looking for another source beads and Kitty litter would work just fine. Just your preference.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

These humidors look really nice


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ventura726 said:


> Ok, I'm new to the forum and I got one of these for Christmas and I wanna make sure I have it set up properly. I have a Cigar Savor block (with the gel inside, about 6"x3") and two humi-pillows in there right now. My sticks all seem to be doing well, but I keep reading about beads and they seem to be the method of choice. Should I switch to those or will my current setup be sufficient. I currently have about 25 sticks in the tray, with more set to be joining them.


If your cigars are smoking well and RH is steady there is really no reason to change. You will see people use a few different things in their humidors, whatever works for you!


----------

